
Ask HN: What was the source of your last big lump sum - beamatronic
Think back to the last time you received $100k or more in a single lump sum.  What was its source?  Salary?  Stock RSUs?  Capital gains from an after-tax investment?
======
Arcsech
I've never received $10k in a lump sum, much less $100k. I think the largest
lump sum I've ever gotten from any source is around $5k, which was a
relocation thing for my current job.

------
yolesaber
Selling $20k worth of acid in college. Everything else has been salaried or
otherwise amortized.

------
stepvhen
Inheritance. Not $100K, but still high. Paid off my student loans and quit my
terrible job for a while.

------
thetrumanshow
The biggest lump sum I received was for selling a house we had purchased as a
hud repo. After fixing it up, we got a nice profit, plus we didn't have to pay
capital gains taxes on the profit since we had used it as our primary
residence for enough years.

I believe I know more people who make good, consistent money from on-the-side
real-estate transactions than people who make 5-figure yearly bonuses.

------
hijinks
185k from a yahoo buying a company I had options in.

------
dsacco
My last lump sum was $21,000 for three weeks of consulting (my own practice).

I'm not sure if this counts however, as it's a case of my salary being paid
out every three or four weeks (depending on the pipeline) instead of every two
weeks.

I've never received a lump sum of more than 20 or maybe 30 thousand at once. I
have received a five figure bonus before though.

------
samelawrence
I made $1750 on a domain sale the other day. That was the biggest lump sum
I've gotten in years other than paychecks (which are that exact size).

I'm not very rich.

------
setheron
Largest lump sum was a 45k signing bonus. After tax it was more like 19k
(California)

I think I sold a good chunk of Amazon stocks ~ 50k as well (after tax)

------
flignats
$25k, business plan / startup competition

------
bbcbasic
Parents

